# What color will he be?



## RandomOutburst (Dec 4, 2011)

You can see what the dam looks like, the sire was a mostly white, chestnut Tobiano.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks pretty bay to me!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Agree, a bay. And a cute little one!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He definitely looks like he's going to stay a bay, and an adorable one at that!


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Agree with bay


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bay? Even with no black points?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He has black points iride. Look at his lower legs. Bay/brown foals are born with mousy colored legs. Just like black tend to be born mousy colored all over.

Foals that are not grey are not born the adult versions of colors. 

This foal is either a bay or a brown (will be easier to tell for sure as he ages). His dam is for sure a brown.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely bay. He is lovely.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If his dam is brown and his sire is a chestnut, wouldn't that mean he should for sure be a brown, and not a bay? I have to say he'll be brown, because he wouldn't be carrying the gene for bay, from what I understand.
He's absolutely adorable though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The sire can be carrying agouti and you wouldn't know it with out testing or breeding. Agouti (which is basically bay, brown, and wild bay) only affects black so it wouldn't show on a red based horse like the sire.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Bay? Even with no black points?


His lower legs and mane and tail are black.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

His mane and tail are both black, so he's gonna be a bay, I'm pretty sure. 
Our filly was born a little lighter than this, and is now a dark brown, chocolatey color. I'm not sure what the exact term is for it.


----------

